

Show HN: SlackBots.js – Simple Way to Control Your Slack Bot - mishk0
https://github.com/mishk0/slack-bot-api

======
daviross
This looks potentially very useful. I'm eyeing Node for setting up a basic
Slackbot myself, so this might be what I use as a baseline. (At the least, it
has more Github stars than other projects in similar areas which I've seen)

(Since at least on the Free tier, Realtime Bot only counts as one integration
slot whereas /slash command + Incoming Webhook counts as two, I'm looking at
the former when the latter would be much cleaner and not need the same level
of overhead. Such is the cost of keeping within _free_ , so I don't mind too
much)

